# Re-painting original fenders



## silvercreek (Jun 14, 2012)

When you re-paint your bike yourself or send it out to refinished, do you remove the fender braces? I assume the braces are held on with rivets. How do you re-attach the braces after the fenders are re-painted?


----------



## Rambler (Jun 14, 2012)

Re-attach the braces after the fenders are re-painted with one of these...
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?28300-Fender-rivet-press


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 14, 2012)

Rambler said:


> Re-attach the braces after the fenders are re-painted with one of these...
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?28300-Fender-rivet-press




I wonder if this is something you can hire out to be done. I don't have a lot of fancy tools to use only once.


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 14, 2012)

These aren't the original type of rivet, but they work great............
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Sti...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item48452b1a2b


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 14, 2012)

halfatruck said:


> These aren't the original type of rivet, but they work great............
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Sti...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item48452b1a2b




How do you keep them from turning while tightening them up?


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Rivet screws*

The star washer keeps the screw from turning.
 Bob


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 14, 2012)

I wonder how many are using bolts compared to those using rivets.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 15, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> I wonder how many are using bolts compared to those using rivets.





Ever since i got a box of rivets and the sqeezer i stopped using the screw type...theres advantages and disadvantages...depends how well and far one wants to go.


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 17, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Ever since I got a box of rivets and the sqeezer I stopped using the screw type...theres advantages and disadvantages...depends how well and far one wants to go.




Got any pictures of the fenders you have used these rivets on? Is there any tricks to doing it right? How easy is it to mess up?

What are the disadvantages other than cost of tool etc?


----------

